# Brothers Buck



## jleo313

This is a good eight that my brother killed in Cotulla this weekend.

What do you think he scores?


----------



## jimk

Congratulations on a really nice 8...many more folks on this board better than I am on the score...but it looks like 130's to me.


----------



## big john o

Nice Buck!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

128 - 142 depending on scale, perspective and actualy measurements. I know it's a big window, but it's hard to say. Nice deer ...

Based on the smile I'd say at least 132" however ...


----------



## jleo313

here is another view


----------



## Leroy Toughjeans

Nice Hat


----------



## bbridges

120" or so. Nice buck, definitely one to be proud of.


----------



## great white fisherman

Not very long tines but a nice buck low 120's.


----------



## Cool Hand

Nice..very nice.


----------



## RB II

Mid 130s


----------



## CHARLIE

Hard to get an 8 up there but I say 120's

Charlie


----------



## RB II

The deer below was officially scored at 115 and change. Your deer will certainly score 15+ inches more. Congrats.


----------



## ShallowSport24

Decent beams nice bases, I'd say mid 130's but................. not counting the broken off G4 crab claw covered by the duct tape on the left beam.


----------



## Seahuntress

*NICE*

VERY NICE!


----------



## hook'n'em

Very nice deer. I would say low to mid 120's. Like someone a whole lot wiser than me said earlier, "It's hard to get an 8 up there"


----------



## Bukkskin

I'll go 127 1/8". Is that David in the pic with your Brother?


----------



## Conti

real nice 8 pt!!! My guess is high 120s to low 130s a trophy 8 any way you slice it.


----------



## saltwatersensations

128. Nice 8 for sure.


----------



## sundownbrown

125-130 Jarrod.


----------



## JDS

125ish


----------



## TXDRAKE

Very Nice and Congrats. to him no matter the score!!!


----------

